# IBS-d (i will try everything to cure it)



## ibssucks007s (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey guys 27 male here from india..professional bodybuilder...i m dignosed with ibs just before 4 months...factors which caused ibs may be one or more from the followinge 1.being a professional bodybuilder i was taking anabolic androgenic steroids 2.my daily schedule was really tight and hectic..i m running my own suppliment shop for whci i had to drive 2-3 hours everyday along with my heavy bodybuilding workout and heavy protein food..(where i couldnt drink enough water and could go for loo and toilet when i was supposed to be) 3.i was under mental stress due to my relation and my family...  4.my food habits were not regular due to hectic sheducle and mental stress 5.i was doing intercourse 4-5 times in 3-4 days in a week...and gap between 2 was very short like 1 hour 6.i was taking so many protein suppliments including high caffein containing preworkout drinksHow did it started.>> At first i started bloating,uneasy feeling during workout due to heavy stomuch 5-6 times i vomited yellow watery puke in mornings... i started suffering badly from acne on shoulder and face.. then one day when i was mental stress i suffered from diarhea..doctor priscribed me norfloxaccin and tinitazole and antispasmotic drug for a week..it was stopped for tht week only .again it started.. so doctor dignosed me with ibs i started taking ayurvedic medicines ..i was advised to drink lot of butter milk ang GHEE(fatty) ,,,(i started tht coz i had already left hopes for my bodybuiling goals due to ibs-d) during this once i got few attacks of abdominal pain cramps and diarrhea..i took diclomine once with pudin hara tabs(pappermint oil)i got immediate relive from pain but diarrhe was still there...meanwhile ayurvedic medicines were wrking properlry..diarrhe also was in control .but due to steroid injection infection i had to take antibiotic..and again tht diarrhe started...so IM TIRED OF EVERYTHING NOW...i m gonna try following medicine at a time>>>>>>>>>>>> 1.paxil,2.imodium,3.Cholestyramine,4calcium,5.eliwel tab(Amitriptyline) ANY SUGGESTIONS????>>>>


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

before you reach for the meds, you should take a look at your overall healthful habits. Namely that you have a lot of bad ones which could be contributing to your symptoms. Meds will just be a bandaid if you don't address some basic things.1. Stress management.Devote some energy to finding ways to decrease your stress load. Take a walk or something quiet every day.Take time out for yourself and your peace of mind. Consider counseling.2. Healthy diet. You've been dumping a lot of stuff down your gut, including steroids. Get back into a healthy eating structure with fresh, whole, and varied ingredients, and regular meals. Avoid processed, fatty, and pre-packaged foods.3. Cut back on your workouts just a little until your body starts to recover.


----------



## ibssucks007s (Jan 27, 2012)

Korga said:


> before you reach for the meds, you should take a look at your overall healthful habits. Namely that you have a lot of bad ones which could be contributing to your symptoms. Meds will just be a bandaid if you don't address some basic things.1. Stress management.Devote some energy to finding ways to decrease your stress load. Take a walk or something quiet every day.Take time out for yourself and your peace of mind. Consider counseling.2. Healthy diet. You've been dumping a lot of stuff down your gut, including steroids. Get back into a healthy eating structure with fresh, whole, and varied ingredients, and regular meals. Avoid processed, fatty, and pre-packaged foods.3. Cut back on your workouts just a little until your body starts to recover.


----------



## ibssucks007s (Jan 27, 2012)

i have already stopped heavy workout,coplete off from steroids and protein shakes any kind of meat,i have stopped driving...the only thing i cant get rid of is depreesion...before ibs i was already in stress but because of ibs i have lost my one and only dream .i.e BODYBUILDING...which i cant digest easily...so i m again badly in depression...started eating amitriptyline today with papermint oil and calcuim..lets hope well


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

NO dream is worth risking your health! One can have more than one dream.... so look at other things you might like to accomplish in life. I am sure once you are away from the steroids for awhile your whole system will feel better. Better days are coming so start dreaming about _other_ things you would like to do. If you feel you are too depressed... seek help from a Mental Health Professional.


----------



## ibssucks007s (Jan 27, 2012)

BQ said:


> NO dream is worth risking your health! One can have more than one dream.... so look at other things you might like to accomplish in life. I am sure once you are away from the steroids for awhile your whole system will feel better. Better days are coming so start dreaming about _other_ things you would like to do. If you feel you are too depressed... seek help from a Mental Health Professional.


HEY guys good new here i was going to through Linda's calcium blog...and i found tht i was suffering by bile malabsorbtion diarrhea...so i started taking calcium carbonate 750 mg/day..n trust me now i m out of diarrhea...i thing in my case mre than ibs it was bile malabsorbtion.initilly i started with imodium since last 2 days i have stopped imidium completely and i m taking only calcium carbonte....and it wont get cured then i will start questran sachet


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And stay away from those steroids! Glad you are seeing so much success with the Calcium!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Being in India, you have access to raw milk, ghee, and other things we don't here in the US. The antibiotic may have killed off the good bacteria; taking in raw, fermented foods will replenish those. One more thing--write everything down. kWhen you take a lot of things, you will forget what you took and when. It helps to be able to show the doctor that you already tried "X" and it didn't work.


----------

